# Attackers shoot cows in the eyes



## Sunspots (Jan 3, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/6227629.stm

Point blank range.  Sadistic fuckers.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

Do you eat meat?


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Do you eat meat?



No.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Do you eat meat?



I assume that you see some moral equivalence then?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> I assume that you see some moral equivalence then?



Absolutley.

Those cunts made the cows suffer for pleasure.

Just the same as meat eaters.


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 3, 2007)

Wankers !!

not only is it bad for the cows but what about the people that do shoot air rifles properly and legally. Of which I am one

Although TBH the story says it was an air rifle and then says that two people were seen with what looked like an air rifle in a long black case.

For all we or the BBC know, they could have been poking the cows in the eye with a pool cue.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Absolutley.
> 
> Those cunts made the cows suffer for pleasure.
> 
> Just the same as meat eaters.



One slightly more gratuitous than the other, perhaps?


----------



## Radar (Jan 3, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Wankers !!


Indeed, either it's vermin and you're doing a bit of pest control, or it's hunting (in which case you should eat what you kill).  I can't really see a cow fitting into either category. The only way you'd kill a cow with a standard 12ftlb air rifle is by ramming the rifle down its throat and maybe the cow eventually chokes  

Trainspotting has a lot to answer for  Putting ideas in nasty little minds


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> One slightly more gratuitous than the other, perhaps?




Meat eating is far more cowardly.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Meat eating is far more cowardly.



How so?

Edited to add:  Are you implying that carnivores are scared to follow a vegetarian diet?  Your choice of adjective is a bit strange.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Meat eating is far more cowardly.




Whereas the cunts who shot the cows did it themselves, the overwhelming majority of meat eaters get somebody else to imprison pigs etc worse than any prison used for man, slaughter and to neatly package their flesh into nicely de-animalised 'meat'.


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> Whereas the cunts who shot the cows did it themselves, the overwhelming majority of meat eaters get somebody else to imprison pigs etc worse than any prison used for man, slaughter and to neatly package their flesh into nicely de-animalised 'meat'.



Is that cowardly, or just lazy?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> Is that cowardly, or just lazy?



I'm sure a fair whack flesh eaters would be too scared to imprison inhumanely, kill, gut and disect an animal and then eat the fucker.

Cue the rednecks "I'd bite a chunk out of a live cow" brigade.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

I believe madzone raises and slaughters her own animals, for which I have respect.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

Just like my mother getting outraged at people kicking dogs on the street in xmas and then tucking into her intensively reared pig


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I'm sure a fair whack flesh eaters would be too scared to imprison inhumanely, kill, gut and disect an animal and then eat the fucker.
> 
> Cue the rednecks "I'd bite a chunk out of a live cow" brigade.



I'm sure most people wouldn't have the resources.

Seriously now, that's your greatest objection to people eating meat?  That a small number of butchers and abattoir workers actually kill and prepare the meat?  So, if we all went along and took turns killing our own meat you'd be OK with that?  Is that a fair summary?

Edited to correct typically abysmal typing


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

mattie said:
			
		

> So, if we all went along and took turns killing our own meat you'd be OK with that?  Is that a fair summary?



I have many objections to the raising animals for food, such as ecological and economic considerations.

If I was supreme leader of this country I would not ban meat eating but make all meat eaters serve a year of their national service in the meat industry, from the wanking of the pigs through to the packing of meat on the shelves in the supermarkets.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jan 3, 2007)

So animal torture is akin to eating pre packaged meat. Or is it the other way around? Amazing moral equivalence there.

I'm always amused by the use of humanely when refering to animals, it's the right term but how bloody ironic?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 3, 2007)

*resists*

I'll post another day when I'm feeling more arguementative


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 3, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> I believe madzone raises and *slaughters* her own animals, for which I have respect.



donna *resists* /donna


but shoot the messenger eh???!.....waits for maelstrom 

as for the CarneNationalService...that's how I justify my eating...been there..done most_if not all...cross species...blah blah blah....oh righteouslly iz Meh!!!1  


aaaaand I used to apologize to trees n shrubs before I chopped them down    ...aaaaand good luck to those I planted!!1


----------



## breathbona (Jan 3, 2007)

Do the same to them!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 3, 2007)

breathbona said:
			
		

> Do the same to them!



but Sunspots is a wuss!  



> Neither cow was left with permanent injuries.



phew!


----------



## Sunspots (Jan 3, 2007)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> but Sunspots is a wuss!



Eeeeh, back in your day, it were all just cow-_tipping_...


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Eeeeh, back in your day, it were all just cow-_tipping_...



Cows are wusses too...cept when they kill.  

tell you what tho'...a ram doing their three inch punch Bruce Lee style dead leg followed by the front hooves on yer back.... in bracken... on a 1 in 3 incline... trying to  keep a rolled over ewe upright... is a pain. 

Sheep ARE meant to DIE!!!1


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 4, 2007)

DrRingDing said:
			
		

> If I was supreme leader of this country I would not ban meat eating but make all meat eaters serve a year of their national service in the meat industry, from the wanking of the pigs through to the packing of meat on the shelves in the supermarkets.



Sounds like a fucking dull way to spend a year. I wouldn’t fancy spending a year digging spuds, either, does that make me too cowardly to eat chips?


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 4, 2007)

Yossarian said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fucking dull way to spend a year. I wouldn’t fancy spending a year digging spuds, either, does that make me too cowardly to eat chips?



So you think you're too good to work in the fields?

*Strokes fake fat belly*

*cracks whip*

Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 4, 2007)

No, I think I’m too lazy to work in the fields.

 The Germans had my grandfather digging spuds for a couple of years after he got captured in the war, it wasn’t work he looked back on fondly!


----------



## djbombscare (Jan 4, 2007)

Radar said:
			
		

> Indeed, either it's vermin and you're doing a bit of pest control, or it's hunting (in which case you should eat what you kill).  I can't really see a cow fitting into either category. The only way you'd kill a cow with a standard 12ftlb air rifle is by ramming the rifle down its throat and maybe the cow eventually chokes
> 
> Trainspotting has a lot to answer for  Putting ideas in nasty little minds



Spot on. 

I do like fishing and shooting and yep I only kill vermin or stuff I can eat. 

A cow isn't either of those and an air rifle is gonna do fuck all to one.


----------

